# *** breaking news *** sensationelle Entdeckung zur deutschen Dialergeschichte dank Zatarrabericht



## Aka-Aka (14 März 2016)

ich mache es ganz kurz:
https://www.endole.co.uk/company/03249486/atlas-interactive-group-limited?page=people

ich habe 13 Jahre dafür gebraucht. 13 Jahre!!! Und habe es immer gewusst!!!
(wenn das jetzt jemand nicht verstehen sollte, macht es mir auch nichts. Klickt einfach auf das deutsche Fähnchen und staunt)


----------



## BenTigger (14 März 2016)

Glückwunsch.... (wozu auch immer)


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 März 2016)

ah komm, schau doch nach. Geniale Info


----------



## wrdlbrmpft (15 März 2016)

Hammer! Sogar ich verstehs und gratuliere (auch zatarra)!

http://www.finance-magazin.de/maerk...erhebt-neue-vorwuerfe-gegen-wirecard-1375661/

good riddance...

next büdde büdde: die unwerten Werther Reste und das Wiener Karussell.


----------



## jupp11 (15 März 2016)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Galdikas, bist Du noch da? Er wusste es auch.


Dürfte sich sich  nach seinem Ausschluss 2005 kaum mehr hier aufgehalten haben:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/sperrung-des-users-galdikas.8182/
Er wahr sicher sehr informiert aber leider etwas "eigensinnig" was zum Auschluss auch im andern Forum geführt hat. Ob  er also noch mitverfolgt ( oder überhaupt noch "aktiv" ist)  ist daher nicht feststellbar.


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 März 2016)

über Z rede ich hier nicht mehr öffentlich. Das ist auch nicht (mehr) nötig


----------



## slash (16 März 2016)

Dass hinter Zatarra ein Hedgefonds steht, der mit dem Research-Bericht gezielt die Kurspanik bei Wirecard ausgelöst hat, ist nicht ausgeschlossen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 März 2016)

Dass dies eine Legende ist, die interessierte Kreise als Ablenkungsmanöver gezielt streuen, um sich nicht mit den nachweisbaren Fakten auseinandersetzen zu müssen, ist genauso wenig auszuschließen.
Ich wollte ja hier nicht mehr über Z reden, aber was interessiert mich mein Geschwätz von gestern?


> In  the  final  piece  on  this  matter  we  show  that  Wirecrad’s  entire  history  is  filled  with misleading and undisclosed activity. Activity that was evident for so many years and yet analysts chose to ignore.


Vielleicht sollte ich mir einen richtig guten Scotch genehmigen, wenn das letzte Feuerwerk veröffentlicht wird. Ob der Kurs da reagiert, ist mir völlig egal.


----------

